# Multiple Occupany Sensor to control lights



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I suppose that is entirely up to what the specs on the occupancy sensor say.


----------



## ThatApprentice (Dec 7, 2013)

RePhase277 said:


> I suppose that is entirely up to what the specs on the occupancy sensor say.


It is allowed, But i'm afraid it might have problems because of all the different ways i've tried to draw the circuitry if i wanted to put 20 lights on 5 sensors are different locations.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, are these low voltage sensors with remote relays or are they line voltage and in a switch bkx? What's the part number and what circuiting problems are you thinking of?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Aren't you paralleling the occupancy sensors ?

Then any one of them will fire up the whole string.


----------



## ThatApprentice (Dec 7, 2013)

telsa said:


> Aren't you paralleling the occupancy sensors ?
> 
> Then any one of them will fire up the whole string.



I am but what if the whole string is fired up from sensor location (1) and and someone walked under sensor location (5) which is 80 feet away from sensor (1). What's gonna happen when sensor (5) switch on? will it short out the circuit by sending 120 V into the lights. The whole string is feed by a single 120V source.


----------



## ThatApprentice (Dec 7, 2013)

RePhase277 said:


> Well, are these low voltage sensors with remote relays or are they line voltage and in a switch bkx? What's the part number and what circuiting problems are you thinking of?



They're 120 Volt sensors, used for the corridor for a building hallway. If i go source to sensors and jump from sensor to sensor;
I'll have to interconnect all the lights to every sensor in order to get all 20 lights to turn on from any one of the sensor located at different locations down the hallway. is that right?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

The whole string needs to be on one breaker.

Then it does not matter if 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 occupancy sensors are switched on.

Let the electrons figure out how the rest of the circuit.

The lights will go out only when all five sensors decay to 'off.'

BTW, five sensors does seem a bit much for 100' -- as three or four might be sufficient.

I'd rope it in as 12-3... with power available at every sensor... and the switch-leg also brought to every sensor.

Then 12-2 would jump over to each light fixture -- off of the switch leg. ( say,... red )

Done.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Telsa said how I might do it: Power to the switch, then 12-3 between each switch and 12-2 up to the lights from any of the switches where it's convenient.


----------

